# Would like to make this shawl but....



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

...it is from France, and sold in kits only, with wool and all. Would cost a fortune in shipping fees.
http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> ...it is from France, and sold in kits only, with wool and all. Would cost a fortune in shipping fees.
> http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/


The reason they probably sell it as a kit is due to the fact that there are 75 colors! I have brain freeze when I try to pick out 8 colors that work well together for a fair isle project!!!!

I would buy the kit if you really love it... Can't see doing THIS ONE any other way. The price isn't bad. Did you put it into your cart and see if it will give you shipping costs?


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> ...it is from France, and sold in kits only, with wool and all. Would cost a fortune in shipping fees.
> http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/


Did you estimate shipping costs according to the website it would cost 13.33 in USD to ship to Canada


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I've seen afghans using random squares like this. In fact, there is one in the background of the tv show Knitting Daily. It might be on their website.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful, .... and expensive


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If I were enamoured of that particular pattern, I would ask if I could purchase - instant download = no shipping - _just_ the pattern. http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/help/contact/ Some money is better than none; they might do it, and it can't hurt to ask.

Anyone who has been knitting for any length of time will easily find 75 shades of yarn at least 25 meters long. I know I could, though they mightn't be the range of colours they're showing/selling.

I don't exactly get brain freeze when I consider that many colours together. It's the idea of _deliberately_ making something that will have a minimum of 150 ends to tuck invisibly away that sends me running away!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Did you estimate shipping costs according to the website it would cost 13.33 in USD to ship to Canada


No, I was so sure it would be too expensive, I didn't.
$13.33 USD is not bad indeed.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I were enamoured of that particular pattern, I would ask if I could purchase - instant download = no shipping - _just_ the pattern. http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/help/contact/ Some money is better than none; they might do it, and it can't hurt to ask.
> 
> Anyone who has been knitting for any length of time will easily find 75 shades of yarn at least 25 meters long. I know I could, though they mightn't be the range of colours they're showing/selling.
> 
> I don't exactly get brain freeze when I consider that many colours together. It's the idea of _deliberately_ making something that will have a minimum of 150 ends to tuck invisibly away that sends me running away!


Funny you say that, I just have asked to the designer at Ravelry and at the website as well. Will see if I can have the pattern only


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Did you estimate shipping costs according to the website it would cost 13.33 in USD to ship to Canada


That cost sure seems very low.Was going to cost $2 more than that last year to send three small books to Canada. Squashed that idea! Found the US now uses only the Priority Mail rate for packages to Canada & Mexico and not at the bulk rate it once did.

Wondering what method the French supplier is using to ship the kit. ? By air, or by boat? Or maybe it's just that their postal fees are not as high as ours.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Searching for parcel rates on the Canada Post http://www.canadapost.ca or USPS https://www.usps.com/ websites is easy. 
Searching for them on the French postal website ... _I_ cannot find them! http://www.laposte.com/


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

it looks like to get the whole kit shipped to Canada you are looking at about 140 in Canadian dollars


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

A bit more expensive than I'm willing to pay.
Will wait for the designer's response.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I may be wrong, but does it look like a bunch of granny squares made of multiple colors? It is gorgeous!

Maybe random colored squares may accomplish the same effect?


----------



## simonluijk (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello, I am Simon, the technical member of the family behind Renaissance Dyeing. So I can not answer questions about the pattern. They are best directed to the designer, Marylene Lynx on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bohemian-rhapsody-2

We send the products as small packages with the French La Poste. They are reliable and fast. We only charge a small handling fee (2.50 ). Anything above 1kg can not be sent with this method and will be sent via Colissimo (La Poste parcel service). The Bohemian rhapsody is well below 1kg.

Our product is the Naturally dyed wool. We hand dye the wool with plant dyestuff. You can read more about the dyes and wool on our about page http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/info/about-us/ and the main crewel wool page http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/main-range/ this is the range that is used in the Bohemian rhapsody kit. We work together with designers to create the kits but patterns remain the designers copyright.

Thank you for the feedback, I will see how we can make the shipping more opaque.
I hope I have answered your questions.
Simon


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Could you ask family or friends to club together and buy it for you for Christmas or a birthday?
If not - treat yourself! 
It looks like a beautiful and interesting project, it will give you hours of pleasure to make and will be greatly admired when it is finished - priceless! Moira


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

simonluijk said:


> Hello, I am Simon, the technical member of the family behind Renaissance Dyeing. So I can not answer questions about the pattern. They are best directed to the designer, Marylene Lynx on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bohemian-rhapsody-2
> 
> We send the products as small packages with the French La Poste. They are reliable and fast. We only charge a small handling fee (2.50 ). Anything above 1kg can not be sent with this method and will be sent via Colissimo (La Poste parcel service). The Bohemian rhapsody is well below 1kg.
> 
> ...


Now, *that* is customer service!! :thumbup:


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> ...it is from France, and sold in kits only, with wool and all. Would cost a fortune in shipping fees.
> http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/


Seriously, you do not need a pattern for this. It is different sized granny squares sewn together. Find a granny square YOU like and than make at least 3 different sizes all in relation. This means 2", 4", 6" or 3,6,9. This way they will fit together easily. This is the sort of thing I like to do when I have a load of odd coloured balls in quantities not enough for a project. Lay out your squares as you go along and decide what colours you want where. Once you have the shape you want sew them together. :thumbup:


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would get a book of just grannie squares use my left overs and go to town.... I just may do that.... would make a nice gift.... K


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

there is a pattern(free) on the Lion Brand site. Pattern #
L30166.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for looking it for me,
But it is not the sapme effect at all.
The French one is like a real art work because of the color shade agencements.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

you can use any colors that you like..


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't exactly get brain freeze when I consider that many colours together. It's the idea of _deliberately_ making something that will have a minimum of 150 ends to tuck invisibly away that sends me running away!


HAHAHAHAHA! ME TOO!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Thank you so much for looking it for me,
> But it is not the sapme effect at all.
> The French one is like a real art work because of the color shade agencements.


I agree. As I said before, I don't think you will be able to replicate this on your own.... Even if you had a copy of the pattern.

Sometimes it is MORE your choice of YARN that MAKES the project. From the lovely description of the beautiful dyed yarns that was described by the manufacturer, you will likely not achieve anything remotely similar by picking yarn on your own. And.... WOW! With customer service like THAT, I wouldn't hesitate ordering from them.

Again, it is one of those projects I wouldn't attempt trying to go find 75 colors that MIGHT work. It sounds as if the YARNS were actually created FOR the project.

The yarns need to be the same weight and fiber... Even if you happen to have ten shades of a particular fiber and weight in your stash, (I sure don't) you still need to go buy 65 skeins more.... At less than $3.00 a skein (where can you find 65 colors of yarn same weight and fiber and pay less than $3.00 per?!?) you will still be spending more money than the kit! There are also so many variations within "worsted" or "DK" weight or such that if you go and find 75 yarns on your own, some might look "off" in either weight or color and will change the look intended for the project.

AND.... THEN you STILL have to sit and PLAN where each color will go to look best!!!! Brain frozen and on lockdown NOW! LOL

Just the thought if having to find 75 colors of yarn of the same weight and type is "daunting" to me. Yes, I could throw together a bunch of colors, but I find that never works well. As with my choices of only 8 colors for a fair isle project... Shading, heathers, tweeds, tones, all sorts of aspects come into play... It's not just tossing together 8 colors I have on hand that "look fine". I put a great deal of thought into choosing the right yarns and colors for my projects... I plan out where each color will be in the project and prefer to use all the same BRAND yarns for each project to insure I will be happy with the outcome. It sounds as though you are a lot like me...

I am all about saving money, (I substitute all the time regarding yarns for projects and IMHO, my projects often look BETTER than the pattern photo) but in this case I don't see how you can.... AND you will never come close to the beauty of doing the project (right) the way it was intended. I don't see how you could replicate this on your own for less $ AND achieve the beauty of the piece.

Christmas is coming... If you really LOVE this project, you might put this in your list for Santa to bring you!!!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

AmyKnits,

Yes, exactly my point as well.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

simonluijk said:


> Hello, I am Simon, the technical member of the family behind Renaissance Dyeing. So I can not answer questions about the pattern. They are best directed to the designer, Marylene Lynx on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bohemian-rhapsody-2
> 
> We send the products as small packages with the French La Poste. They are reliable and fast. We only charge a small handling fee (2.50 ). Anything above 1kg can not be sent with this method and will be sent via Colissimo (La Poste parcel service). The Bohemian rhapsody is well below 1kg.
> 
> ...


Simon, thank you for coming onto this thread to explain your shipping. I have bookmarked your sit. Your yarn is quite beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the response from the website guy:

>>Do you mind if I reply in English.
The cost of postage to Canada is not so high and you can order a printed pattern.
If you put an order through the web-site you will be able to see the cost of the postage before you pay.
We have no outlet in Canada or the US that stocks the Bohemian Rhapsody.

with kind regards

Andie

www.renaissancedyeing.com<<


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

It looks similar to the Babette blanket by Kathy Merrick. You could buy her pattern - it's about $6 from interweave. You could create your own scarf using it plus you could make a blanket too  it's a great stash buster


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, it's the same kind of pattern. I don't have stash with all the same yarn thickness nor the right colors.
I think it would cost me more to buy all the yarn I would need.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Thank you so much for looking it for me,
> But it is not the sapme effect at all.
> The French one is like a real art work because of the color
> 
> Buy the kit. It seems like you really want it, so go for it. I agree it is a work of art and if it would make you happy to work on it- Do It!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

simonluijk said:


> Hello, I am Simon, the technical member of the family behind Renaissance Dyeing. So I can not answer questions about the pattern. They are best directed to the designer, Marylene Lynx on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bohemian-rhapsody-2
> 
> We send the products as small packages with the French La Poste. They are reliable and fast. We only charge a small handling fee (2.50 ). Anything above 1kg can not be sent with this method and will be sent via Colissimo (La Poste parcel service). The Bohemian rhapsody is well below 1kg.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I really appreciate and will order soon.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I checked on Ravelry and just the way the colors are organized is worth the price of the kit :-D


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I checked on Ravelry and just the way the colors are organized is worth the price of the kit :-D


I agree.... I don't like to "waste" money, but in my opinion, just having all the colors at hand and organized for you according to pattern is worth half the price of the kit.

I don't believe I have EVER used any yarn recommended by the designer for ANY of my projects.... however, THIS one is an exception IMHO...

I think it will be gorgeous! Speaking from someone who has done lots of colorwork... this will be a phenomenal work of art!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't exactly get brain freeze when I consider that many colours together. It's the idea of _deliberately_ making something that will have a minimum of 150 ends to tuck invisibly away that sends me running away!


Oh yeah!!! Me too!!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> ...it is from France, and sold in kits only, with wool and all. Would cost a fortune in shipping fees.
> http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/


Think again. You could pretty much figure out this pattern by looking at the photo. Buy up bunches of small skeins of all different colors of yarn and/or use your stash. You may find out that some friends would love getting rid of some of their leftovers, too. Make the squares and then enjoy laying them out to determine how you wish to attach them for the shawl. All the rest you can improvise. Come on! You CAN do it. Send us photos along the way and when you have it finished. Enjoy!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now, *that* is customer service!! :thumbup:


Wow! Sure is! :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits is right but I would improvise if I were so inclined. I love working with colors and creating my own combos. No, it would not look like the one pictured but she could create something beautiful on her own without the expense.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

In fact, I could perhaps find suitable colors, but would have to buy full skeins, and would have leftovers for many years ahead. Don't see looking for the 75 skeins even if they were cheap at $3 - $4. each, would cost me a fortune.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I would buy the kit after the trouble you have gone to to source information - just a FYI lion brand sells packs of mini skeins , I think they are $8 a pack and 8 skeins in a pack - it's acrylic though. I used these to crochet mini balls that I attached to a funky afghan. Then jimmy beans sells grab bags of koigu merino mini skeins for $25 - 20 skeins in a bag. So you're correct, any way you look at it, it will cost you a penny


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.blackberry-ridge.com/fingwol1.htm

This site sells their yarn in 1oz hanks, 110 yards. It's great if you just need a few but it would very expensive for 75! You're better off buying the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I don't see why you cannot make it up as you go along. Looks like a lot of different granny squares. You have a picture there of most of it. Go for it on your own and see what you come up with.

As for 75 colors, some of my counted cross stitch have 150 colors on them! The good part is you weave the ends in as you go along! The bad part is sometimes a color will only have 3 or 4 stitches and they are scattered all over the place! But the level of detail is beautiful!


----------



## simonluijk (Oct 8, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> Simon, thank you for coming onto this thread to explain your shipping. I have bookmarked your sit. Your yarn is quite beautiful, love the colors.


I am happy you like the yarn and colors. I know you already know the price but for others I have added the shipping rates to the website. http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/info/shipping_prices/

Simon


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

simonluijk said:


> I am happy you like the yarn and colors. I know you already know the price but for others I have added the shipping rates to the website. http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/info/shipping_prices/
> 
> Simon


I can't seem to find a currency translator for USD. Am I missing it?


----------



## simonluijk (Oct 8, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> I can't seem to find a currency translator for USD. Am I missing it?


It should be in the top right corner of the site.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

simonluijk said:


> It should be in the top right corner of the site.


Found it! Thank you again.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What a rarity to have a seller join our website and tell our about his product/shipping policy etc. Here is someone who truly stands behind his product. Thank you Simon and welcome aboard. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

What is the kit price in US Dollars?
thanks.


----------



## simonluijk (Oct 8, 2013)

The crochet kit can be found here http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/ and is $121.16 with a PDF pattern download.

Simon


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I don't see why you cannot make it up as you go along. Looks like a lot of different granny squares. You have a picture there of most of it. Go for it on your own and see what you come up with.
> 
> As for 75 colors, some of my counted cross stitch have 150 colors on them! The good part is you weave the ends in as you go along! The bad part is sometimes a color will only have 3 or 4 stitches and they are scattered all over the place! But the level of detail is beautiful!


I agree... but need to point out that embroidery thread costs $.79..... 75 colors of fine yarn is going to really run expensive. Embroidery thread is readily available in consistent fiber and gauge.... with hundreds of choices at your finger tips... Right on a rack in front of you organized by color and shade! It is a little like comparing apples to oranges when comparing needlepoint to knitting/crochet projects... at least as far as finding 75 yarns that compliment each other of the same type and gauge.

You COULD do this on your own, but I think it will undoubtedly cost significantly more than buying the pattern kit. Fun for some, perhaps, but too much work and money to find 75 yarns that are complimentary and work up to the same gauge for me. I already have a headache just thinking about this challenge! Lol

Sheesh! NOW I am considering buying the kit... I have sold myself... plus I keep looking at the pattern... AND the fact that an employee of the company is taking time to inform us... the yarn looks wonderful, is hand dyed and is made for the project.

Simon, thank you for joining us! I believe I have sold myself on this kit... with YOUR help.

Thank you, Mireillebc for posting and the discussion! Love KP!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a nice scarf but.....


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> ...it is from France, and sold in kits only, with wool and all. Would cost a fortune in shipping fees.
> http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/


This looks like a great 'stash buster' to me. Get out your yarn, make a granny square then another with similar colors. When you have a few, start crocheting them together. You could use just a few colors that go with colors you wear and make it your own. Looks simple to me. Linda


----------



## Lablover (Feb 5, 2013)

Just bought a shawl kit. I am in US. It cost 11 dollars to ship. Can't wait to get it. You can put in the money type you want reference at the top of the page and it will give everything to you in your own currency. I even paid with paypal. Have a go


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see a picture of your shawl when it's done.


----------



## Lablover (Feb 5, 2013)

The kit was only $48.00 and change with $10.73 shipping from France! Ever just have something grab you? I just had to buy it for me. We are planning our first trip to 
France for the spring. I guess I am just enamored of all things French right now.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lablover, LOVE your avatar. I was so enamored by the original shawl I made the HUGE MISTAKE of looking at the site... the Renissance site.

I love their gorgeous yarns and YES, sometimes a project grabs you. I am going to forgo the wrap for my FAVORITE... fair isle socks!

Glad to know you were happy with your kit.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Lablover said:


> Just bought a shawl kit. I am in US. It cost 11 dollars to ship. Can't wait to get it. You can put in the money type you want reference at the top of the page and it will give everything to you in your own currency. I even paid with paypal. Have a go


Which one did you buy?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I absolutely love their site - since I already spent this month's budget will have to add to my wish list. Thanks for the info


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> ...it is from France, and sold in kits only, with wool and all. Would cost a fortune in shipping fees.
> http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/


What a fabulous site with fabulous garments. And to have Mireillebc & Simon communicating with everyone's questions.... Who said customer service is a non event?
Tres magnifique!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know if Red Heart is the yarn that you like, but Johann's is selling 3.5 oz. skeins for $1.72 about. You can search 3.5 oz. skeins Red Heart sale. You basically have to search the size of the skein. It won't readily come up under a general search. This is food for thought if you are looking for small amounts of yarn.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think that most telling selling point is that it is dyed with all natural dyes, now that is wonderful. Years ago a friend took wool straight from several colors of sheep. She cleaned, washed, combed, spun, dyed with natural dyes, and crocheted a rather large granny square afghan for me. In some of the blocks she added white angora rabbit fur in one row. It is stunning and I have it proudly over the love seat in our living room. It is priceless to me.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just went to http://www.renaissancedyeing.com and they carry the yarn that goes with some of Sharon Miller's patterns at Heirloom Knitting, she is one of my favorite designers. She is the person that got me going on lace shawl knitting, I love her work. I will most likely be ordering the yarn from this company and getting the patterns from Sharon. (Yippee! I haven't yet spent my Birthday money!)


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

iris925 said:


> Just went to http://www.renaissancedyeing.com and they carry the yarn that goes with some of Sharon Miller's patterns at Heirloom Knitting, she is one of my favorite designers. She is the person that got me going on lace shawl knitting, I love her work. I will most likely be ordering the yarn from this company and getting the patterns from Sharon. (Yippee! I haven't yet spent my Birthday money!)


Thanks for the info about Sharon Miller. Her designs are amazing!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Lablover, LOVE your avatar. I was so enamored by the original shawl I made the HUGE MISTAKE of looking at the site... the Renissance site.
> 
> I love their gorgeous yarns and YES, sometimes a project grabs you. I am going to forgo the wrap for my FAVORITE... fair isle socks!
> 
> Glad to know you were happy with your kit.


AmyKnits, your work is amazing! Sheer perfection. You are truly a dedicated yarnie!  :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, this is just beautiful. And you will never get the same colors with chemical dyes you can get with natural vegetable dying. Please let us know if you decide to go for it. Perhaps family could gang together and be glad to give a gift they really know you will appreciate.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

simonluijk said:


> The crochet kit can be found here http://www.renaissancedyeing.com/en/products/bohemian-rhapsody/ and is $121.16 with a PDF pattern download.
> 
> Simon


Thank you for giving your time and assistance to the discussion. It is greatly appreciated.


----------

